# Afghanistan's Canadian medical teams



## HItorMiss (11 Aug 2010)

Little video on the good work our Medics are doing overseas. Sadly the the young boy mentioned in the video died the following day his injuries were just to extensive.

Video


And some of you may notice a familiar face or two


----------



## Armymedic (11 Aug 2010)

Yeah, there is one or 2.


----------



## medicineman (12 Aug 2010)

At least  .

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Aug 2010)

Can't say I recognize too many faces (if I paused the video, I might be able to pick out a couple) but I know where they filmed.   ;D


----------



## xo31@711ret (12 Aug 2010)

Recognized one from many moons ago,  at least one for sure who was a master-jack when we were in gag town right MM?


----------



## krustyrl (12 Aug 2010)

Either way...I tip my hat to these fine folks.!  Keep up the good work.!!                      :yellow:


----------



## medicineman (12 Aug 2010)

xo31@711ret said:
			
		

> Recognized one from many moons ago,  at least one for sure who was a master-jack when we were in gag town right MM?



Yes indeed.

MM


----------



## Pea (13 Aug 2010)

Not a bad video , if I say so myself.  

A great learning experience, but a rough day.  

All in all though, I really love my job over here.


----------



## Armymedic (18 Aug 2010)

As I have been know to say:

"a busy day for me is a bad day for someone else"


----------



## medicineman (18 Aug 2010)

Or like I say - "I have fun at other people's expnse" or "My fun starts when yours stops".   How I miss the ER...

MM


----------



## justmyalias (23 Nov 2010)

Love those gaturrrz.


----------



## medicineman (23 Nov 2010)

Wow - second necropost today - doing a big search on medic stuff?

MM


----------



## justmyalias (23 Nov 2010)

/August 18, 2010/

lol..surely you jest.  3 months isn't bad is it?.  It's those 2yr TR's (thread revivals) that really get me excited.

Good to see the same acid on all forums.., flamed if you don't search...flamed if you do . ;D


----------



## medicineman (23 Nov 2010)

Unless I started the thread, I don't tend to post in stuff that's months old without much activity - I'd update something perhaps.

BTW, if you were being flamed, you'd think you were at the bottom of an NFL dogpile  :nod:.  We just tend to notice when people start posting on old/oldish threads a whole bunch all at once.

MM


----------



## justmyalias (24 Nov 2010)

NFL Dogpile eh?  I'll have to ask my buddy about that one.  No worries on that, I can take a crack or two without thinkin' anything of it .

Yeah, what can I say., obviously I'm not on here as much as some.  Just wanted to do some browsingzall.


----------

